# De-clutter your Make up bags!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*First things first ladies*, you need to get rid of that tattered old bag. 
Tip everything out of it and chuck the offending bag away, before rooting through the bit 'n' bobs you've got inside.
Anything that's more than two years old needs to follow the bag into the bin - please, girls, no complaining, it's gross!  

So Whats in your Bag that being binned or Kept
  
​


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

somethings happened to make you do this diz, c'mon you were doing yours + what nasty's did you find   

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

As I put on my conceler I realised I bought it last April . . . . .


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

scruffy bag, you i meant not the actual make up bag  

i dont really wear makeup but do have hoards of the stuff, mainly virgin vie tatt most of wich will be out of date but its shuvved somewhere out of the way + cant be chowed dragging it out to fling in the bin  

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I won't throw anything away make up wise. I still use an eye pencil that I've had for 17yrs   I love it so much.

I replace/wash all my brushes/sponges regularly. Mascara I will chuck out. Unless I can rescue it with hot water. 

So far I've had no problems!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

shocking I know but I dont have a makeup bag and no makeup!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I only wear foundation and mascara, and i couldnt be without my eyelash curlers  

I do have a tub full of make up that doesnt get worn, i could throw the whole thing in the bin and i wouldnt miss it


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have shedloads of make up and hardly wear it a all. Well, I don't wear it normally much but I do tend to keep stuff thinking "hmm, that would make a good mould look" (we have a big thing about Halloween parties here). 
I think I will be binning most fo the mascara though. It always cakes up long before I use it up and even the hot water trick doesn't work on 10 year old stuff. Speaking of old stuff, I also have a very bright red lippy from about 1970 that I inherited off my mum and, I think, it's probably time to chuck that.
Everything else I will keep for now. 

C~x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

U REALY DIDNT NEED TO PUT MAKE ON TO MEET ME THE OTHER DAY    

I'm not a make up fan as way tooo lazy to wash it off b4 bed when i am pi$$ed   

I have foundation that i rarely wear i always wear mascara n lippy or lipgloss, i do have an old eyeshadow kit knocking around   my mum bought me some nice makeup for crimbo bit no doubt it will still be sealed next year


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've got 16 year old bronzing beads!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aww do you know your all     

do you still use them 

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I got all new make up for my wedding day nearly 3 years ago and it's only just run out!   Like Lou I wear Mascara and Lip Gloss but rarely anything else which is why it's lasted so well!  I've got manky skin so I only ever use Clinique and I'm not chucking that out cos it's 2 years old it costs a fortune! 

Axxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Erm, yes i still use all mine!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Mandy- I got a load of new Clinique stuff for my weeding too and am still using it (mind you mine was 7 years ago     ).

I keep all my old stuff   but I do change mascara regularly when it begins to show signs of clumping.

Maz x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

No chance....I have far too many Lancome and Chanel limited editions that I am not throwing out!!  I do clean the brushes religiously and never use anything if I have an eye infection or cold sore that I feel coming up and neither of those happen that frequently.
I have a bag of eyeshadows, a box of lipsticks, a box of varying powders and a cupboard of nail varnish....
Those  and sunglasses are my vices.....I can't afford to smoke even if I wanted to


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My mate had (or maybe still has) a drawer of make up we used to get free with Jackie (showing my age here!!!). There was the glitterball (glitter in some vaseline), blue slimy glittery eyeshadow, blue eyeliner etc etc. It ws certainly there a few years ago & it was over 15 years old then  but I don't think she used it, it was just for sentimental value!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Who started this??

Like you Girlies I either have Guerlain or Channel stuff and I refuse to chuck it away its far to expensive!! although I do buy new mascara every 6 months   and think I use up the highlight oen up every 12 months.........

Am going to have to go look now and make sure there isnt anything else lurking away up in the drawer


----------

